# La Spaziale Vivaldi, steam, microfoam, 0.09 tip



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

hi

i was just posting in case anyone ever ends up in the situation i have been in. i got a second hand La Spaz and completely love it - revolutionised my espresso making (upgrade from a Rancilio Silvia). The only issue was that the steam was too powerful. I am using a small Mota jug and normally only make enough milk for my wife and me. The La Spaz is so powerful it was very hard to control the milk and make decent micro foam.

To cut a long story short, i tried many things but then took a gamble and bought the 'famous' 0.09 mm 4 x hole steam wand tip from Chris Coffee in USA. i needed to ring them to arrange postage to the UK and they charged me $10 plus $15 for the tip. I must admit it arrived Saturday and is AMAZING&#8230; it really does make a massive difference and, even though i am not very experienced or skilled, i can now make very good micro foam and milk. It was definitely worth it.

Hope this help someone at some stage

Cheers


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi. Still recommend this tip over the stock 3 hole?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing beats the 0.09 tip for up to 320ml jugs on the Vivaldi.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

0.9mm surely? 0.09mm would be unfeasibly microscopic.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, might look into this for the Isomac, assuming postage to the UK would be $10 for more than one I would be happy if I went ahead to get them then pass them onwards.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> 0.9mm surely? 0.09mm would be unfeasibly microscopic.


Absolutely correct those '0's creep in unexpectedly when typing.


----------

